# Today's Recipe: Hunan Multiple Spiced Chicken



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

While looking for a simple, flavorful, low fat recipe for a friend, this one popped up. I've not made it in several years, but I remember it as being quite good. It's from Henry Chung, chef-owner of the Hunan Rerstaurant in San Francisco.

*HUNAN MULTIPLE SPICED CHICKEN*

1 Small frying chicken

*Marinade:
*
4 Tbs or more flavorful soy sauce
1 Tbs minced fresh garlic
1 Tsp minced fresh ginger (using fresh and ground ginger adds an interesting twist)
2 Tbs crunchy peanut butter (I use fresh ground, salt free)
1 Tbs hot red pepper oil
½ tsp ground szechuan peppercorn (I use that + black pepper)
1 tsp sugar
2 or a little more Tbs vinegar (white is typical, I like brown rice vinegar)
1 Tbs dark sesame oil (optional)
½ tsp salt (I prefer Diamond Crystal Kosher salt)

1 Tbs minced scallions (you can also use spring onions)
1 Tbs minced parsley (optional - try Italian flat leaf, perhaps cilantro)
1 cup peeled, seeded, and chopped cucumber (if using cucumber make 1/3 again as much marinade)

Put chicken in a pot of water, bring to a boil, reduce heat, simmer about 30 minutes or until done to your liking. Remove from broth, let chicken cool. Then strip the meat from the chicken and shred it into fine 1 ½ - 2-inch strips. Set aside on a plate or in a shallow bowl.

Mix marinade ingredients in a large bowl. Be sure to taste the marinade often so you can decide how you like it best. Generally speaking, it should be stronger than you like because it will be diluted by adding the chicken.

Pour the marinade over the chicken strips, garnish with minced scallions or spring onions, parsley, and a dash of sesame oil. Cilantro may work well instead of the parsley, although I prefer cilantro to parsley in this dish.

If you like, chop the cukes into 1 1/2-inch strips, about 1/8-inch wide, and put them under the chicken strips before pouring on the marinade. This chicken and cuke combination makes a nice all-year round salad dish.

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Nice recipe, thank you for the share, I am sure you will have a feast


----------

